# Mass Effect Personality Types



## jukeboxhero515

Maxx Grimm said:


> Tali is likely ISFJ. As an INFP, I can say she does NOT strike me as a fellow INFP. Then agsain, Keepin it Steel DID give a pretty convincing argument for ISTJ.
> 
> 
> Kelley Chambers? Obviously INFJ.
> 
> Miranda is DEFINATELY some form of xNTJ. She's too planning oriented
> 
> Kasumi DOES remind me of an ENFJ friend of mine, so I could see it.
> 
> The Illusive man strikes me as INTJ. I could believe ENTJ, but I'm going with INTJ, because he seems more motivated by his vision (Ni) than anything else. However, maybe he just wants control (Te) But I think he sees Control (Te) as a necessary too to aid him (auxilliary function) inachieving his visionary (Ni) goal. But I could see how someone could be convinced of ENTJ, and if someone would like to argue it and why, and all ears.



I would think Kelly Chambers would be an E, she is over-the-top outgoing and loves everybody ever. Not that introverts necessarily don't, but she just screams outgoing to me. 

For Miranda, ESTJ. Being a fellow ESTJ gal, I know. For the planning aspect, when I wake up part of my routine is to plan out my day to a tee (if the day wasn't already planned beforehand). I even plan time for when I am not going to plan. So, I don't see why someone being a planner makes them an N as opposed to an S. It really just makes her a J. She's also way to hot-headed to be an xNTJ. I don't really see a xNTJ pulling a gun on someone who betrayed them, and then get absolutely furious when someone else kills that person instead. She also focuses way to much on the present (like in her romance with Shep and the whole "this is no time for an emotional entanglement" bit) where rather the xNTJ focuses more on the future. Also, the ENTJ is gonna be the CEO while the ESTJ is going to be the manager. So the ENTJ is going to be more of a "big idea" type of director, while the ESTJ is going to be the one to carry out the details and get the job done. That is _exactly_ the relationship between the Illusive Man and Miranda. I explain somewhat below why I think TIM is an ENTJ. 

I have an ENFJ friend who is so much like Kasumi, it's awesome.

I would think TIM is an ENTJ. He's a definite xNTJ, I am just leaning towards E. I have been trying to think why I am leaning that way and the only thing I can come up with is that ENTJ is the classic CEO attitude. I think he also puts more value and trust into he doesn't know personally (like Shepard) than I think an INTJ potentially would. I think the reason why he stays in his base and doesn't let too many people actually physically be there is more due to security rather than being introverted. Like I said, I am not too sure that is just my current thoughts. 

I pretty much agree with you on the other ones.


----------



## Malkovich

Kelly is an obvious ENFJ.
Miranda: ENTJ, no doubt. Just listen to her reasons why she's working for TIM, it's all Ni+Te, envisioning and building a new, revolutionary future. She's going after those unconventional idea(l)s and the moment she realizes TIM doesn't stand for the same things she does, she ditches him.
Garrus: ESTJ
Ash: ESTJ
TIM: INTJ
Aria: xNTJ (haven't played her DLC yet, though)
Wrex: ENTJ (a poster child for ENTJ once you look beneath the brute krogan-_ish _surfice)
Tali: ESFJ
Javik: IxTJ.
Mordin: ENTP represent
Saren: ENTP woo!

Huh, lots of NTs in these games. In addition to these above, I think Legion is probably an INTJ and EDI's some kind of NT for sure.

I'm interested what people would type EDI, Liara and Samantha as and why. Sam could be an IxTP, but I'm not sure which. For Liara, I'm leaning INFP, but I could definitely hear and argument INTP or INFJ. They did change her character a million times during the games, so it's hard to type her if she even has a single type.


----------



## jukeboxhero515

Malkovich said:


> Kelly is an obvious ENFJ.
> Miranda: ENTJ, no doubt. Just listen to her reasons why she's working for TIM, it's all Ni+Te, envisioning and building a new, revolutionary future. She's going after those unconventional idea(l)s and the moment she realizes TIM doesn't stand for the same things she does, she ditches him.
> Garrus: ESTJ
> Ash: ESTJ
> TIM: INTJ
> Aria: xNTJ (haven't played her DLC yet, though)
> Wrex: ENTJ (a poster child for ENTJ once you look beneath the brute krogan-_ish _surfice)
> Tali: ESFJ
> Javik: IxTJ.
> Mordin: ENTP represent
> Saren: ENTP woo!
> 
> Huh, lots of NTs in these games. In addition to these above, I think Legion is probably an INTJ and EDI's some kind of NT for sure.
> 
> I'm interested what people would type EDI, Liara and Samantha as and why. Sam could be an IxTP, but I'm not sure which. For Liara, I'm leaning INFP, but I could definitely hear and argument INTP or INFJ. They did change her character a million times during the games, so it's hard to type her if she even has a single type.



Garrus is too introverted to be an ESTJ. I initially thought he was an ISTJ until I talked him more, and now I think he might be an INFP who was raised to be an ISTJ by his father. It might be a jump between ISTJ and INFP, but I do go back and forth on those two for him. 

Miranda works for Cerberus because they took her in and kept her sister safe. It's understood that TIM was a surrogate father to her, meaning that she would be very loyal to him. All the others reasons she spouts are her justifying why she's in Cerberus. She's has a strong Te, so she is literally just thinking and rationalizing out loud, like when she compares Cerberus to the STGs. STs like to find meaning in the world, which she says on several occasions (like when Shep asks her why she has to rationalize everything - another ST trait). If she was an ENTJ, she wouldn't try to rationalize every little thing, she would trust her instinct. She does come off as cold - a more ENTJ trait - but that's because, for her, she's at work and for ESTJs work comes before pleasure. If you do talk to her on the Normandy, she will be friendly to you. Not cold. The only time she's really cold to you is before you meet the Illusive Man, or if you pissed her off by taking Jack's side. And just because she has strong values doesn't necessarily make her an N, SJs tend to have very strong values and keep to them. 

Ashley is a spot on ESFJ. She let's her feelings lead her in her interactions with Shep on Horizon in ME2 and in ME3 during the Cerberus invasion on the Citadel. 

TIM is just that typical 'villain' CEO that he just screams ENTJ to me. 

I'm guessing Edi is an INTJ. Being, essentially, a robot kind of automatically makes her an IxTJ. 

Liara is very difficult to type, besides the fact that she is an obvious INxx. I think in the few two games she's more of an INTP, but in the last one she kinda switches to INFP. Which can be explained by the fact that the galaxy is at war, leading her to be a little more emotional. But I could go either way too. I have heard great arguments for either. 

For Samantha, I think she is a IxxJ. She was thrown off by not having her things with her on the Normandy in the beginning (like her 6000 credit toothbrush, that's a ridiculously expensive toothbrush). Besides that I'm just going to guess ISTJ. She seems too observant and less "up in her head" to be an INTJ. Though I could be completely wrong on that one.


----------



## Malkovich

jukeboxhero515 said:


> Garrus is too introverted to be an ESTJ. I initially thought he was an ISTJ until I talked him more, and now I think he might be an INFP who was raised to be an ISTJ by his father. It might be a jump between ISTJ and INFP, but I do go back and forth on those two for him.


I don't think Garrus is introverted at all. Look at ME3, he's by far the squadmate with the most dialogue, and when he talks to others (like Vega or the recruit and Javik) he tends to be the one talking more. He wasn't very chatty in ME2, but keep in mind that his team was just killed and he was angry and depressed. In any case, E/I has more to do with where your focus is, and Garrus' is definitely in the outside world, not himself. I _could _see an argument for Garrus being a Ni type, but Ne? Where does he show any Ne, which would be his aux if he were an INFP?



jukeboxhero515 said:


> STs like to find meaning in the world, which she says on several occasions (like when Shep asks her why she has to rationalize everything - another ST trait). If she was an ENTJ, she wouldn't try to rationalize every little thing, she would trust her instinct. She does come off as cold - a more ENTJ trait - but that's because, for her, she's at work and for ESTJs work comes before pleasure. If you do talk to her on the Normandy, she will be friendly to you. Not cold. The only time she's really cold to you is before you meet the Illusive Man, or if you pissed her off by taking Jack's side. And just because she has strong values doesn't necessarily make her an N, SJs tend to have very strong values and keep to them.


I don't think that's an ST trait. Generally, meaning in life is usually priority of heavy F or Ni users and NFs in general. Everything else you mentioned, rationalizing and justifying herself and her issues over strong values, are IMO all symptoms of inferior Fi acting up (she'd have it as both ENTJ and ESTJ). This is obviously not her area of comfort and confidence. She found herself at the crossroads in ME2 and she's forced to confront at lot of moral and personal issues she previously avoided and kept bottled up because her Te is always overworking and that's what she's used to relying on. It's just suddenly not enough and she's stumbling while trying to work with what's her weak spot (her inferior function).



jukeboxhero515 said:


> Ashley is a spot on ESFJ. She let's her feelings lead her in her interactions with Shep on Horizon in ME2 and in ME3 during the Cerberus invasion on the Citadel.


Huh, I have the complete opposite interpretation of those scenes. I see it as her keeping Shepard at bay because she'll do what's rational (if a bit cynical) and by-the-book despite what history or personal feelings she might have for the person in front of her. I mean, she might judge Shepard for being "with Cerberus" (that's that SJ loyalty, in Ash's case loyalty to Alliance), but the reason she does what she does is because that's what a good soldier is to do in those situations, it's not about her feelings.


TIM could be an ENTJ, I said INTJ because I think his vision (Ni) is his first and his everything, but it could be either way. And robots in fiction are usually INTPs, that's why it's a bit odd that both EDI and the Geth are INTJs. I'm leaning INTP for EDI, but I'll have to think about it. I'll have to think about Sam too.


----------



## jukeboxhero515

Garrus, I think, has to be one of the harder to type. I don't really know him, as a character, as well as I do with others. Don't get me wrong, he's a great character but I haven't really found myself sitting there and really try to nail him down. 



Malkovich said:


> I don't think that's an ST trait. Generally, meaning in life is usually priority of heavy F or Ni users and NFs in general. Everything else you mentioned, rationalizing and justifying herself and her issues over strong values, are IMO all symptoms of inferior Fi acting up (she'd have it as both ENTJ and ESTJ). This is obviously not her area of comfort and confidence. She found herself at the crossroads in ME2 and she's forced to confront at lot of moral and personal issues she previously avoided and kept bottled up because her Te is always overworking and that's what she's used to relying on. It's just suddenly not enough and she's stumbling while trying to work with what's her weak spot (her inferior function).


Meaning in life was a poor choice of words. What I meant was that she over-analyzes, something that is common amongst ST. The differences between ENTJ and ESTJ are so subtle, that it's going to be those little things that make a difference. ESTJs like to feel a sense of belonging (the Miranda quote I was referring before was her wanting to find where she fit into the world, i.e. where she belonged) and will want to join groups of like-minded people. Naturally, ENTJs are also drawn to others (they are extroverts), but they do not feel that need nearly to the same extent. It is a very much a SJ trait. ESTJs will also put their family above everything else, whereas the ENTJs put their career first. One then could therefore assume that (if you romanced her, which 42% of people did) Miranda would consider Shep her family, meaning she had no qualms putting her career aside for Shepard at the end of ME2 (though, yes, that was also due to TIM's values contradicting her own) but also to find her sister in ME3. ESTJs are also have more of a temper, which she displays throughout the series. Also, ESTJs are known for being more of "rule enforcers," which is what she certainly does on the Normandy. ENTJs are also slower to give praise (if at all), but Miranda will frequently praise Shepard about his natural abilities and will compliment him during a few cut scenes during missions. 




Malkovich said:


> Huh, I have the complete opposite interpretation of those scenes. I see it as her keeping Shepard at bay because she'll do what's rational (if a bit cynical) and by-the-book despite what history or personal feelings she might have for the person in front of her. I mean, she might judge Shepard for being "with Cerberus" (that's that SJ loyalty, in Ash's case loyalty to Alliance), but the reason she does what she does is because that's what a good soldier is to do in those situations, it's not about her feelings.


Interesting how we saw that from two different angles. The other aspect that always strikes her, for me, more as an F than T is her love of poetry. I'm not saying that only Fs enjoy poetry, but ESTJs aren't the kind to express their feelings in such a grand romantic gesture like that. They aren't really the kind to express their feelings, relatively speaking. 




Malkovich said:


> TIM could be an ENTJ, I said INTJ because I think his vision (Ni) is his first and his everything, but it could be either way. And robots in fiction are usually INTPs, that's why it's a bit odd that both EDI and the Geth are INTJs. I'm leaning INTP for EDI, but I'll have to think about it. I'll have to think about Sam too.


I could see Edi being an INTP, I'm not too sure with her.


----------



## Malkovich

jukeboxhero515 said:


> Meaning in life was a poor choice of words. What I meant was that she over-analyzes, something that is common amongst ST. The differences between ENTJ and ESTJ are so subtle, that it's going to be those little things that make a difference. ESTJs like to feel a sense of belonging (the Miranda quote I was referring before was her wanting to find where she fit into the world, i.e. where she belonged) and will want to join groups of like-minded people. Naturally, ENTJs are also drawn to others (they are extroverts), but they do not feel that need nearly to the same extent. It is a very much a SJ trait. ESTJs will also put their family above everything else, whereas the ENTJs put their career first. One then could therefore assume that (if you romanced her, which 42% of people did) Miranda would consider Shep her family, meaning she had no qualms putting her career aside for Shepard at the end of ME2 (though, yes, that was also due to TIM's values contradicting her own) but also to find her sister in ME3. ESTJs are also have more of a temper, which she displays throughout the series. Also, ESTJs are known for being more of "rule enforcers," which is what she certainly does on the Normandy. ENTJs are also slower to give praise (if at all), but Miranda will frequently praise Shepard about his natural abilities and will compliment him during a few cut scenes during missions.


IDK, oveanalyzing is very big in NTs too. So is seeking likeminded people, especially if it's a kind of a competent group that shares your vision of how the world should be and can work with you to make it reality. She doesn't have that duty-bound, loyal SJ personality to me. She kills the only friend she had without batting an eye and she betrays TIM who saved her and her sister's life. Yeah, she'd do anything for her sister, but I'm not sold on that making her an ESTJ over an ENTJ. As you said, these are cousin types and share a lot, I don't think we get far unless we look at Ni vs Si in the way Miranda thinks, and I have to admit, those are the 2 functions that confuse me the most.



jukeboxhero515 said:


> Interesting how we saw that from two different angles. The other aspect that always strikes her, for me, more as an F than T is her love of poetry. I'm not saying that only Fs enjoy poetry, but ESTJs aren't the kind to express their feelings in such a grand romantic gesture like that. They aren't really the kind to express their feelings, relatively speaking.


The poetry is a good point... It is something her father was into, so it's possible that she's into it for sentimental value? I could see a Si type do that. I'll try and watch her romance on youtube, see how feely she's outside her soldier role. And ahe's religious too, I think there's a part in her ME3 romance where she says that she doesn't care about the science behind resurrecting Shepard, in her mind it was a miracle. Yeah, she could be an ESFJ.


----------



## Falling Leaves

Jacob don't have a personality, silly!

Also, I found Kaiden's with a google image search -


----------



## DaMasta

Mordin is an obvious INTP!


----------



## rawrmosher

DaMasta said:


> Mordin is an obvious INTP!


Nah, too outgoing. And he speaks really quickly which tends to be an ENTP trait I've noticed =) 
No one saying Kelly is an ENFP? =( guess the mass effect universe is too fucked up for us, considering the only other one is Jack, and well...


----------



## DaMasta

He's not too outgoing, he stays in the lab most of the time and is rarely shown socializing with the rest of the crew. Mordin talks fast cuz he's a salarian, it's part of their biology. Mordin is an INTP with well developed Ne. And who cares about Kelly?


----------



## rawrmosher

To be fair though, none of the characters move around on the ship and according to Aria 'once you get him talking, he never shuts up' same with eve in mass effect 3, she actually gets annoyed because he keeps chattering to her. I'll let you have it though, though, I see the argument for INTP. 

In general,

Salarians: NT
Turian: SJ, at least raised to be.
Asari: VERY NF, galactic peacekeepers etc.
Krogan: SP. just look at Grunt and Wrex, Grunt's night out on the citadel in the CITADEL DLC for Mass effect 3 reminded me a lot of SP friends xD.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Garet said:


> - Oh and by the way, does anyone else think Samara is really hot?


Nope.



Ectoplasm said:


> What would you type Morinth as?


Really hot!


----------



## Maxx Grimm

Actually, I think Aria T'loak may be an ENTJ because she seems more concerned with control and taking charge (Te) than realizing some sort of vision (Ni) or with finding inspiration for her introspective musings (Ni) and also because her relation ship with INFP Nyreen seems to fit the description of "Semi-duality" pretty decently and not so much "Benefactor-Beneficiary". I would say Aria's an ENTJ (Although I could see INTJ) and Nyreen's an INFP.


----------



## Schweeeeks

This game!!! <3
If I could put confetti all over this post, I would.
I haven't played it in a long time, so I don't think I can type them, but hell yeah this thread


----------



## rawrmosher

Just finished 3 again, control ending with renshep  

what personality do you reckon the catalyst is? INTJ maybe? (pretty much every AI is, so...)


----------



## L'Empereur

rawrmosher said:


> Just finished 3 again, control ending with renshep
> 
> what personality do you reckon the catalyst is? INTJ maybe? (pretty much every AI is, so...)


Creating machines to kill humans so humans won't create machines that will kill humans sounds like we INTJs would do.


----------



## Maxx Grimm

L'Empereur said:


> Creating machines to kill humans so humans won't create machines that will kill humans sounds like we INTJs would do.



Yeah, it kinda does. Heheheh. Now if it was done humorously as some sort of deliberately twisted form of insane troll logic, I would suspect ENTP. Cause that sounds like something THEY would do.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Awesome story and characters, my ME 2 typings

Samara - ENTJ/ but I think a mature ISFP (and type 1)
Morinth - ESTP
Grunt - ISTP
Garrus - ISTJ
Thane - ISTJ
Kasumi - ENTP
Mordin - INTP
Miranda - ESTJ
Jacob - ISTP
Legion - collective NT
Tali - ISFJ
Zaeed - ESTP
Jack - eSFP
Liara T'soni - Annoying

Joker - ENTP
Kelly Chambers - ENFJ
Dr. Chakwas - INTJ
Illusive Man is probably ENTJ.


----------



## WindScale

crashbandicoot said:


> Jacob - ISTP


I also would type him as an ISTP but the man was so boring to me :laughing:
He rarely left the ship with me on missions on my playthrough. Aha!
I preferred Grunt. Someone who I also would agree was ISTP. Loved that guy.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Rainquility said:


> I also would type him as an ISTP but the man was so boring to me :laughing:
> He rarely left the ship with me on missions on my playthrough. Aha!
> I preferred Grunt. Someone who I also would agree was ISTP. Loved that guy.


I didnt like the guy much either and he seemed insignificant to the story.

Kasumi was always fun and with Garrus/Zaeed in there, they make a badass combo.

I actually liked Miranda, too. It seems like I'm the only one who like Miranda on internet, lol.


----------



## WindScale

crashbandicoot said:


> I didnt like the guy much either and he seemed insignificant to the story.
> 
> Kasumi was always fun and with Garrus/Zaeed in there, they make a badass combo.
> 
> I actually liked Miranda, too. It seems like I'm the only one who like Miranda on internet, lol.


Everyone else was overall great.
And I liked Miranda too, I had no idea there was a niche for disdain of her.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Rainquility said:


> Everyone else was overall great.
> And I liked Miranda too, I had no idea there was a niche for disdain of her.


All the youtube videos I've watched about ME2 and read the comments below, there were some people bitching about Miranda's bitchiness. :dry:

I loved the catfight between her and Jack. :laughing:


----------



## WindScale

crashbandicoot said:


> All the youtube videos I've watched about ME2 and read the comments below, there were some people bitching about Miranda's bitchiness. :dry:
> 
> I loved the catfight between her and Jack. :laughing:


Oh man, that fight ruined my relationship with her.
She was my romance option and I told her to back off from Jack because I thought she was being a little to hard on her.
Miranda ultimately died on the final mission in ME2 because everything ended on bad terms. I wanted to do a Loyalty mission but she did not want to speak to me, and it was already late game in terms of progression.
I told myself if I ever get around to playing the third game that I would just start up a new file. Not a continuation, aha.


----------



## Zeus

Whats me?


----------



## NFPWannabe

~casually revives thread~

Alright, so after typing all of the characters on my own whilst watching playthroughs of all three ME games, then reviewing this thread, here are my typings:


*Admiral Hackett: ISTJ.* I'm all ears to another typing, since he didn't make much of an impression on me...but then again, I have found that ISTJs tend not to make an impression on me in general. 
*Aria T'loak: ENTJ.* Controlling, logical, amoral. I'd hear an explanation for INTJ as well.
*Ashley Williams: ESTJ.* She seems too aggressive to be an ESFJ, but I'd hear an explanation. Still, she seems to have SJ values, and does not seem lighthearted or casual enough to be ESTP.
*Urdnot "Eve" Bakara: INFJ.* Mysterious, quiet, idealistic, serious, inspiring. Listen to her speech in ME3 on Tuchanka to see her grand vision of the Krogans' future.
*Conrad Verner: ENFP.* He is driven by a romanticized vision of himself as Shepard, and is way too optimistic for the ME universe.
*Councilor Udina: ENTJ.* His blunt impatience seem very Te-dom. I'd hear ESTJ as well, but he strikes me as an N for some reason.
*Diana Allers: ESFJ.* Personable, not really that much of a dreamer. Next.
*EDI: INTJ.* Logical, conceptual, sarcastic, acts like a practical (J) computer (INT).
*Garrus Vakarian: ISFP.* I had him down as INTJ at first due to his style of sarcasm, but after reviewing his actions in ME1/2, I found that he seems to have just the right combination of recklessness and idealism to be an ISFP.
*Urdnot Grunt: ESTP.* I saw him as an introvert at first, due to his flat tone of voice, but he seems driven primarily by Se with his bloodlust.
*Illusive Man: INTJ.* Strategic, logical, stubborn, driven by a grand vision of the future. Probably not ENTJ--he willingly became indoctrinated because his vision was more important than his control...but then again, that could have been the indoctrination deciding for him. Hm.
*Jack: ISFP.* I thought ESTP, but now that I think about it, her toughness was situational rather than innate. I doubt she's ESFP, based on her broodiness, but SP seems certain.
*Jacob: ISTJ.* He chills in the background, dutifully doing his job while looking mildly worried most of the time. The latter tends to be an IS_J thing, from my experience.
*James Vega: ESTP.* Clearly Se-dom, and he seems T, though I'd hear an argument for F.
*Javik: ISTJ.* I would also hear ISTP, but he does not seem laid-back enough, and I've always seen his kind of fatalistic cynicism as an ISTJ thing.
*Jeff "Joker" Moreau: ESFP.* I'd hear T, but we seemed to have reached consensus on this one (LOL C WUT I DID THAR)
*Kaidan Alenko: ISTP.* I don't know him very well and would gladly hear any argument against that.
*Kelly Chambers: ENFJ.* Sociable, and she "provides counselor support and monitors the psychological state of Shepard and the crew" (from the wiki). In other words, her job is to understand everyone and how they feel, which she does cheerfully.
*Legion: INTP.* Someone call me out if this is total BS, but I based him being INTP and EDI INTJ primarily on the fact that I find his mannerisms adorable but not EDI's. I have actual reasons too, I think, if you want to hear them.
*Liara T'Soni: ISFJ.* Okay, I'm probably in the minority here, but here me out. I will provide an explanation at the end of this post as to why she is ISFJ rather than INTP.
*Miranda Lawson: ESTJ.* I initially thought ENTJ, but her loyalty to her family seemed to imply SJ. I would happily hear an argument in favor of ENTJ or INTJ, though.
*Mordin Solus: ENTP.* I call him an extravert because he doesn't seem to have that "where am I" detachment from the situation that IN_Ps often adorably display.
*Nyreen: INFP.* I guessed her as an ENFJ initially due to her unyielding reformer mentality, but either of the F>N>S>T types fit that description.
*Rachni Queen: INFP.* Yeah, it's weird that I included her, but she's interesting to me. Anyway, her complete detachment from any semblance of realism or practicality combined with her big-picture worldview and her focus on her children seem to imply INFP. I'm probably wrong on this one, if someone wants to correct me.
*Samara: ISTJ.* The Duty Fulfiller. Everything she does adheres to her Si Code, and she has no problem killing people if the Si Code says that it's a good thing--which it usually is.
*Saren Arterius: INTJ.* "We organics are driven by emotion instead of logic. We will fight even when we know we cannot win... Do not sacrifice everything in the name of petty freedoms...The visions cannot be denied" To me, at least, he screams INTJ.
*Shepard: EN_J.* Most would agree that Paragon is F whereas Renegade is T, and I would posit that Shepard is always an EJ (and probably an N, because I can't see him as an ESFJ even for Paragon).
*Lt. Steve Cortez: ISTJ.* Hardworking, quiet soldier. Next.
*Tali-Zorah: ISTJ*, though hers is another type that I am extremely uncertain about. Her dedication to her people seems very Si to me, though.
*Thane Krios: INFJ.* Mystical, spiritual, wise, takes life seriously, deeply emotional.
*Urdnot Wreav: ESTJ.* Traditional, no-nonsense leader who seeks power and order.
*Urdnot Wrex: ISTP. *Blunt, logical, laid-back, realistic, is funny, does not give a single fuck.
*Zaeed: ESTJ. *See Wreav's description.

Liara as an ISFJ: She is highly averse to the kind of casually amoral humor that most Ps are fond of. For example, let me break down this conversation she had with Joker:
"Dr. Liara T'Soni: Joker, really, I have work to do! [Si > Ne...?]
Jeff 'Joker' Moreau: Come on it is just a simple question. 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: Then look it up on the extranet. [Dismissive of his curiosity]
Jeff 'Joker' Moreau: You can't believe everything you find on there. Its more reliable to ask a friendly asari. 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: I'm not telling you if my 'hair tentacles' move! [She is offended by his curiosity, and if you see the video clip of this, listen to the clearly emotional tone of her voice]
Jeff 'Joker' Moreau: Fine. Deny me the answer I've been seeking for years, With this war on, we could die any second you know... 
Commander Shepard - Male: [Support Joker] You know he's going to keep bothering you until you tell him. 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: They're semi-flexible cartilage based scalp-crests that grow into shape. And they don't 'flop around'. [Description is memorized in detail rather than explained in general conceptual terms]
Jeff 'Joker' Moreau: Yes! Thanks Liara. I gotta tell Vega I was right. 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: Well at least he's making friends. [The only value she finds in this interaction was not in the exchange of knowledge (Ti/Ne) but in the social interaction (Fe)]"

Another interaction, this time with Matriarch Aethyta on her relationship with Shepard:

"Matriarch Aethyta: It was pretty clear she was leaving. Can't be the wise counselor when you're married. 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: Why not? 
Matriarch Aethyta: Sex appeal. Most species only pay attention if they want to have sex with you. So you have to be available, mysterious...
Dr. Liara T'Soni: What? That's not true! Shepard listens to me! [Offended by the prospect that their relationship is casual, or anything but sincere]
Matriarch Aethyta: And how many times have you popped his thermal clip? 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: Do you have to make it sound so... tawdry? [Clearly not a fan of casual sex, or casual-ness in general.]
Matriarch Aethyta: If it's all civilized, you're not doing it right. "

Talking with Shepard about their relationship:

"Dr. Liara T'Soni: Shepard, listen. I'm... glad you're here. 
Commander Shepard: You worried there might be terminals you need me to hack? 
Dr. Liara T'Soni: That's not fair! You were dead! [Offended/worried by the prospect of their relationship being unemotional and purely functional]
Commander Shepard: I came back!"

To be fair, most of these arguments could just as easily pin her as INFJ, which is what I initially thought of her as.




....how long did I spend on that post? 0_o


----------



## monemi

NFPWannabe said:


> *Ashley Williams: ESTJ.* She seems too aggressive to be an ESFJ, but I'd hear an explanation. Still, she seems to have SJ values, and does not seem cheerful enough to be ESTP.


Where on earth did you get the impression that ESTJ's aren't cheerful and ESTP's are cheerful? Like those are type related traits.


----------



## NFPWannabe

monemi said:


> Where on earth did you get the impression that ESTJ's aren't cheerful and ESTP's are cheerful? Like those are type related traits.


*Shrug* Just an observation from my own experience. Sorry for the bad phrasing—by "cheerful" I mean "lighthearted," which seems to tend to be an E__P thing. Also, Se-doms that I know tend to be more carefree than Te-doms who'd like to get things done.

Oh, and that's not a black/white yes/no thing. That's a "well I guess they seem to have a very slight preference towards" thing.


----------



## monemi

NFPWannabe said:


> *Shrug* Just an observation from my own experience. Sorry for the bad phrasing—by "cheerful" I mean "lighthearted," which seems to tend to be an E__P thing. Also, Se-doms that I know tend to be more carefree than Te-doms who'd like to get things done.
> 
> Oh, and that's not a black/white yes/no thing. That's a "well I guess they seem to have a very slight preference towards" thing.


How lighthearted do you think people are living in that galaxy? I don't know any lighthearted ESTP's in life or death situations.


----------



## NFPWannabe

monemi said:


> How lighthearted do you think people are living in that galaxy? I don't know any lighthearted ESTP's in life or death situations.


Point taken. 
As applies to the thread, I could be convinced that she's ESTP, but I would like to hear why she is not ESTJ first.


----------



## monemi

NFPWannabe said:


> Point taken.
> As applies to the thread, I could be convinced that she's ESTP, but I would like to hear why she is not ESTJ first.


I haven't played enough to determine what she is. It was just your rationale was questionable. Cheerfulness, lightheartedness wouldn't really determine the difference between ESTP and ESTJ.


----------



## Wisteria

*Shepard-ENTJ
Admiral Hackett-ISTJ
Dr Chakwas-ISFJ
Ashley Williams- ESFJ
Kaidan Alenko-ISFP
Wrex-ENTJ
Tali-INFP
Garrus-ENFP
Liara-ISFJ
Joker-ESFP

Miranda-ESTJ
Jacob-ISTJ
Mordin-INTP
Jack-ENFP
Samara-ISFJ
Thane-INFJ
Legion-INTP
Kasumi-ENFJ (maybe)
Grunt-ISTJ
Kelly-ENFJ
Aria-ENTJ
Zaeed-ESTJ

EDI-INTJ
Javik-ISTJ
James-ESFP
Urdnot "Eve"-INFJ
Anderson-ESTP*


----------



## Highway Nights

Shepard: ExTJ. Difficult to type a character who essentially has a player created personality, but probably an ExTJ and almost certainly a xxTJ of some kind.
Anderson:ESTP
Hackett: ISTJ
Wrex: I have absolutely no clue.
Joker: ESFP
Ashley: ISTP
Kaiden: ISFP
Liara: INTP
Garrus: ISFP
Tali: ISFJ
Dr. Chakwas: ISFJ
Jacob: ISTJ
Miranda: ENTJ
Mordin: ENTP
Jack: ISFP or INFP
Thane: ISTP
Samara: INFJ, although it's hard to say for sure since she's in a very disciplined and molded profession
Aria: ENTJ or ESTP
Zaeed: ISTP
Grunt: xSTJ
James Vega: ESFP
Illusive Man: INTJ. Ambiguously NT for most of the series, but seems very clearly Ni dominant by the end.
Specialist Traynor: ENFP
Cortez: ISFP
EDI: INTJ
Engineer Donelly: ENTP
Engineer Daniels: ISTJ


----------



## Mana-Jean

I pretty much agree with all of these but Kaidan Alenko, I’m a female ISTP and I found him to be more emotional (when outside the battlefield) than he is logical, yeah he can be pretty laid back but ISTP people don’t get emotionally attached easily, I felt like he got attached to femshep really fast in ME1. ISTP are more prone to logically thinking in every part of their life. Another thing that make me think he not an ISTP is that in ME2 he isn’t willing to listen to shepherd why they are working with Cerberus, ISTP people want all the information before making a make a judgement call ISTP are some of the least judgmental people out there and he came off as really judgmental in ME2. In other words I think he’s to emotional to be a ISTP


----------



## Mana-Jean

*I pretty much agree with all of these but Kaidan Alenko, I’m a female ISTP and I found him to be more emotional (when outside the battlefield) than he is logical, yeah he can be pretty laid back but ISTP people don’t get emotionally attached easily, I felt like he got attached to femshep really fast in ME1. ISTP are more prone to logically thinking in every part of their life. Another thing that make me think he not an ISTP is that in ME2 he isn’t willing to listen to shepherd why they are working with Cerberus, ISTP people want all the information before making a make a judgement call ISTP are some of the least judgmental people out there and he came off as really judgmental in ME2. In other words I think he’s to emotional to be a ISTP. *


----------

